# Tails, Wings, and Knowing...



## NovaMetatail (Nov 24, 2010)

It has taken me two years to fully figure out my fursona. Whether I will stick with dragon or not I cannot say, since I can't see the future...but one thing I do know, it feels nice, better than the others, and since I have been more enthusiastic about furry. What was most interesting, was how I found this out. I was looking for a chipmunk tail at MFF, and couldn't find one, so I put on a dragon tail for fun. It felt perfect! When I added wings, I felt the happiest I had felt with any sort of furry accessories. Usually I am not always into wearing tails for extended periods of time, but I didn't want to take these off! I just knew. 

So what about everyone else? How did you know? Do the tails/wings/whatever feel more right when they are the "right" fursona for you?


-Nova


----------



## Oovie (Nov 24, 2010)

A traditional furry tail doesn't appeal to me at all, so I've never sought wearing one. However, if they ever made long synthetic tail feathers that swayed with your movement, then I could certainly agree that'd feel "right".

As for wings... I always liked wings that doubled has hands, where the end feathers were the fingers. But that is specifically a bird feature, and there are so many ways to do wings I'd never hold my breath for something as specific as that.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Tails in general feel "right" to me. That's probably because I don't have a set fursona yet. I used too, but it just doesn't feel right anymore. I think I know what kind of animal I am, but it's difficult to put into words. It's a mix of hyena, feline, binturong, and deer. I don't know how to combine them yet.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 24, 2010)

Oovie said:


> A traditional furry tail doesn't appeal to me at all, so I've never sought wearing one. However, if they ever made long synthetic tail feathers that swayed with your movement, then I could certainly agree that'd feel "right".
> 
> As for wings... I always liked wings that doubled has hands, where the end feathers were the fingers. But that is specifically a bird feature, and there are so many ways to do wings I'd never hold my breath for something as specific as that.



Oovie... you might like this fursuit someone made recently.  They did a really good job at the 'feather finger armwings' setup, for how weird and hard it would be!


----------



## Grendel (Nov 24, 2010)

People call me boorish, so I chose a boar.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Grendel said:


> People call me boorish, so I chose a boar.


 
Boars are quite interesting. I have a friend who had a bunch of baby wild pigs. 
Of course, he's planning on eating them, but still. The boars are cute, imo.


----------



## Willow (Nov 24, 2010)

I just thought of the first animal that came to mind, dunno why really.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 24, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Oovie... you might like this fursuit someone made recently.  They did a really good job at the 'feather finger armwings' setup, for how weird and hard it would be!


 You've got the idea of what I like, though the fingers seem much too short for my taste (especially the thumb). I usually think of this guy for birdsuits because of his wingspan, and imagine a thumb being one additional feather at the end that gives a subtle look of a hand, but still retains the looks of a wing. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3324260/ I love the crow's right arm, the left... Seems a bit more hand like than the right, but overall that is the look I enjoy. I've been stuck up on making up my fursona for a long time because of these details, still trying to find the perfect picture for reference. But this one is pretty accurate I'd say.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 24, 2010)

That suit looks neat.. but it also doesn't look very functional. Maybe if they had like... a hidden 'slot' that you could slide your hand out of in order to write or hold something, that would work. But it would also kill 'the look'. 

I see what you mean though!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 24, 2010)

Eh yes and no. I feel better about wearing my fursona tail. When wearing a premade it's just "well hey I'm wearing a tail" when wearing my fursona tail it is more comfortable because I made it specifically for myself, my height, style, amount of fluff I enjoy. 
It's also one of my illogical joys. I realize that I'm no different than anyone else at the con, and I'm fox number 29348928340982 but I feel more unique in my hand made tail. I'm representing myself as a hobbyist, not some chick with some random fox tail. 

gads I'm such a furfag about my tail.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 24, 2010)

Asswings said:


> That suit looks neat.. but it also doesn't look very functional.


 You're right about that, because realistically if I ever had the talent to make it the way I wanted, I'd have to wear Freddy Krueger fingers in order to fit the finger/feather slots of the suit. There is no way I'd be able to hold anything, just because human hands are much too small for what I'd invision.


----------



## Bir (Nov 24, 2010)

Well I must say I'm pretty obsessive over my tail. I've had several... but none of them really feel like they're me. I LOVE my tails, but the size of my tail on my fursona as a yarn tail would just be like... having to clean a train with a toothbrush, then having to wear it. xD 

Seriously. Bir tail: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4644833/

I made a yarn tail (duh) for myself to use in the meantime until I want to spend an entire year making that. It's about knee length, and super big. I'm actually going to be dissecting it this month and handing it over to Cloudy, who is going to make it pose-able. Because if I can't attach a train to my ass, I'm going to have a cut, super fat, bouncy silver fox tail. XD



But I would totally wear a dragon tail. Seriously. That would be fun. And I would wear feathers, too. Not sure what feels "right" but I think the regular tail would "feel" the best for me. I just like fluffy things more often.


----------



## Bir (Nov 24, 2010)

Oovie said:


> You're right about that, because realistically if I ever had the talent to make it the way I wanted, I'd have to wear Freddy Krueger fingers in order to fit the finger/feather slots of the suit. There is no way I'd be able to hold anything, just because human hands are much too small for what I'd invision.


 
You'd have to put like, metal extensions on your knuckles, and disguise your real fingers as tiny feathers. At least that's how I'd do it. I would make the thumb normal though, and just have enough of my thumb to write with. 

Yeah that probably made no sense. I'm imagining it in my head, though, and it works. xD


----------

